# Need a new IEM. Should i buy SM ES18 again or there are other options under 1k [max 1.5k]?



## happy17292 (Dec 21, 2013)

1.What is your budget?
    Ans: 1k. I can increase my budget to 1.5 ONLY if there's huge difference b/w earphone costing 1k and 1.5k

    2.What is your need for buying headphone? ( like Dj/ gaming/for mobile phone…. etc)
    Ans: Music

    3. What kind of Headphone do you require?
    A) Open headphone (with or without MIC support)
    B) Closed Headphone(with or without MIC support)
    C) In ear Monitor headphone (with or without MIC support)

    Ans: IEM [mic not required, but i'd be really great along with remote control feature]

    4.What is your source? (like Laptop /cd player/mobile phone…etc(please specify the make))

    Ans: ipod touch, android phone

    5.Do you have a DAC/ Headphone Amplifier/Dedicated Sound card? If yes mention the make and Max impedance support.

    Ans: No

    6.What kind of music you listen to? (Bass heavy/ classic/pop/ Indian pop….etc) and mention whether you are a Bass Head or not.

    Ans: I'm a basshead, i listen to bass heavy music, rock, pop and a few hip hop/rap.

    7.Are you comfortable buying from USA?

    Ans: No. [i don't have a CC]

    8.Do you own any headphones? If yes please mention the name.

    Ans: Soundmagic ES18, Brainwavz M4, Sony MDR-XB30EX

    9.Do you have any headphones in mind? Please mention names and reason for choosing the same.

    Ans: soundmagic ES18, Soundmagic PL21, sennheisser CX180


My dog chewed up my beloved SM ES18 today  I was considering to buy a new pair of ES18 but i'm confused whether buy it again or upgrade to something better.

I had bad experience when i tried to replace my ES18s few months ago. tried 2 IEMs costing twice/trice the price of es18 but still felt inferior compared to it:

Brainwavz M4: Good IEM, but lacked the boomy bass of ES18, meds and highs were good enough. I couldn't find any difference in sound quality compared to ES18. Just noticed slight lack of boomy bass in M4.

Sony MDR XB30EX: cr*p IEM. Meds are muffled. Only for those who only cares about bass and nothing else.

Soundmagic ES18: my fav. among all 3. Perfect bass without loosing meds and highs.


please suggest a new pair that'll suit my needs [need heavy bass, but without compromising on meds, i don't care about highs].


----------



## josin (Dec 22, 2013)

> Brainwavz M4: Good IEM, but lacked the boomy bass of ES18, meds and highs were good enough. I couldn't find any difference in sound quality compared to ES18. Just noticed slight lack of boomy bass in M4.


First of all its impossible to get an IEM in a price range of 1000 to 1500 with all the qualities you require from it.Brainwavz M4 in my opinion is a good IEM almost like a lesser version of Triple-fi 10 in a dynamic transducer form. So why not get the better from it by using a headphone amp?.your only complaint about them is "lack of boomy bass" which can be rectified by using a headphone amp that to with in your budget. So my suggestion to you is to optimize what you have in your hand rather than buying another headphone, as it would be a waste of resource. More than that the M4 will benefit hugely with a headphone amp and it will surely be a better performer than ES18 ( you can expect a 3x improvement over ES18)  In My opinion The headphone amps has the following advantages for you than buying another IEM.
1. Much Better Low end performance from M4 can be achieved without sacrificing Mids and highs.
2.Much cleaner highs and mids.
3.Optimal Impedance matching will give a level playing field to all headphones(the future ones too) you have.
4. Much better instrument separation.

Since you are not open to buying from USA, the choice of Amps is limited, so the choice are following
1.FiiO E6 Fujiyama Portable Headphone Amplifier
 ( review...FiiO E6 - story of the tiny amp continues... (w/ review on 1st page))
2.FiiO E02i Rocky Smartphone headphone Amplifier (for Apple products)-Black colour
  ( review...[FiiO] E02i 'Rocky' Review) This is a new product and proaudio home does not have it in stock. You can just call them to know when this will be made available.

(If you have money and have a laptop go for this *www.proaudiohome.com/FiiO-E17-USB-DAC-Headphone-Amplifier)


But if you still want to buy a IEM you can consider the following (choices are limited cause of no USA option).Even in this case since you have M4, I will strongly suggest you to buy a Circumaural Headphone.
1.SoundMAGIC E10 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com
2.Audio Technica ATH-CKP300
3.Soundmagic E30


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 22, 2013)

josin said:


> First of all its impossible to get an IEM in a price range of 1000 to 1500 with all the qualities you require from it.



ES18 had all the qualities i wanted 

my initial budget was 3k but i don't want to risk an expensive iem to get chewed/destroyed again. Also, it'd be waste of money as i am not a hardcore audiophile.


> Brainwavz M4 in my opinion is a good IEM almost like a lesser version of Triple-fi 10 in a dynamic transducer form. So why not get the better from it by using a headphone amp?.your only complaint about them is "lack of boomy bass" which can be rectified by using a headphone amp that to with in your budget. So my suggestion to you is to optimize what you have in your hand rather than buying another headphone, as it would be a waste of resource.



I don't want amps as i usually listen to music while cycling and its already difficult to manage cord of earphones, don't need another audio equipment to handle while cycling.
I had tried my friend's Fiio E6 with m4 as well as es18. didn't found any noticeable difference.
maybe because i'm not an audiophile and i don't have senstive ears.

I'd avoid external amp.


----------



## josin (Dec 22, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> ES18 had all the qualities i wanted
> 
> I don't want amps as i usually listen to music while cycling and its already difficult to manage cord of earphones, don't need another audio equipment to handle while cycling.



Audio Techinca ATH-CP300 Sport Fit Ear-bud Headphones


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 22, 2013)

^^^ its almost 1.8k. I don't want to spend more than 1k.  can increase to 1.5k only if its really necessary.

I guess i don't have many options in this price range.

right now i'm considering ES18, PL21 and cx180.  how's PL21 and cx180 in terms of bass compared to ES18?


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 22, 2013)

Try these Cowon EM1 black with Mic


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 22, 2013)

If you need bass and clarity then why dont you try denon ah-c260(1.4k).i have also ordered it yesterday.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 23, 2013)

Can someone tell me a trusted source for getting the Denon AH-C260 for around 1.5k?


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 23, 2013)

Buy Denon Binaural In-ear Headphones AH-C260 - Black Online India | Zansaar Audio & Video Store


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 23, 2013)

I just saw that they are listed on flipkart for 1300. Gonna order.


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks lovedonator.i have ordered it from flipkart.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 23, 2013)

Cheers mate.


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 24, 2013)

thanks for your suggestions guys. I am going to order denon AH-C260.

@yashxxx: which seller did you selected while buying it? saivision or onlinebiz? both of them have ~65% positive feedback.


----------



## sushovan (Dec 24, 2013)

A close friend of mine is looking for a replacement of His now-gone-kaput Soundmagic ES18 and I told him to look at Philips SHE9700 and Denon AH-C260 as they are within his budget(1.2k) and I see they are most recommended here. Now how does they fare against each other in aspects like cable quality, ergonomics and soundstage? The user isn't much of a basshead.


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 24, 2013)

Its saivision and they have already shipped my product and i think i will get it by friday.you may select other one also as they are selling it in 1275 only.


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 25, 2013)

none of those sellers are shipping to my location


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh its sad.why dont you try at zansaar
They are selling it for 1425.


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 25, 2013)

is it a reliable source? i have no experience with zansaar

[UPDATE]

ordered one from zansaar using COD


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 26, 2013)

Congo mate..and in cod you have nothing to loose so just relax.


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 8, 2014)

UPDATE: cancelled my order from zansaar and ordered one from snapdeal @ 925/-


----------



## tyagi96 (Apr 5, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> UPDATE: cancelled my order from zansaar and ordered one from snapdeal @ 925/-



Hey could u tell something abt ur experience with the ahc260. I m thinking of buying one myself


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 5, 2014)

tyagi96 said:


> Hey could u tell something abt ur experience with the ahc260. I m thinking of buying one myself



I am not an audiophile so Can't tell you more than this:
i bought es18 again after buying ahc260. Using both of them since last 3 months.

ES18 has more boomy bass compared to tighter controlled bass in ahc260. dubstep, hiphop and rap songs sound better in es18, rock, pop etc are better in ahc260.

ahc260 has better highs compared to es18. in terms of build quality, ahc260 seems like a quality product, while es18 feels cheap BUT es18 feels tougher than ahc260.


----------

